# Yorkie bar



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been presented with a yorkie bar to celebrate me passing my C class test  

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done loddy.
Age is no barrier to mans capabilities :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

congrats


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Alan does this mean we will be seeing you in something a tad bigger now



Jacquie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Off to the USA embassy tomorrow to plead for a VISA, then off to America for a year and bring back a bigger one hopefully

Loddy


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations, everyone needs a challenge, and you have succeeded with this one, roll on the next one

bigfrank3


----------

